# Osteen and the Reformation



## Theogenes (Oct 31, 2007)

On this Reformation Day let us consider how the darkness which was dispelled by the recovery of the Gospel of Jesus Christ has once again fallen thick upon the world. May God once again bring His blazing light in a new Reformation!

Here's how dark it is....
[video=youtube;di9-PebV634]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di9-PebV634[/video]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 31, 2007)

This is so sad. The church is still battling this corruption.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 31, 2007)

All kinds of interesting videos at the site where this came from. A Little Leaven

A Museum of Idolatry


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 31, 2007)

"Don't sit back passively, hey I'm just looking out for you own happiness when I say, "You do your part and God will do his. Sure we have our faults, but the good news is God loves us anyway."

"If you will simply obey his commands he will change things in your favor. God is keeping a record of every good deed that you have ever done. In your time of need because of your generosity God will move heaven and earth to make sure that you are taken care of."

---- From "Your Best Life Now"


This is the gospel of "Jesus loves you anyway".


----------



## Theogenes (Oct 31, 2007)

James,
Thanks for that link!
Jim


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 31, 2007)

Speaking of the gospel of "Jesus loves you anyway" here is a news story about another pastor who preaches this 'gospel'. Oops, actually he'd be offended by the word 'preach'.



> *Church organizes support for Britney*
> The Associated Press
> 
> LEXINGTON, Ky. --
> ...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 31, 2007)

> NO PREJUDICE, NO RACISM, NO RELIGION, JUST Jesus.



This use to be on a billboard by our house. My kids think this is one of the stupidest signs. Especially the No Religion part. Like Christianity isn't a world religion. 

Now the sign says.... LOVE Jesus but not the church?

What a messed up message. How can you love Jesus and hate his Church?


----------



## Wannabee (Oct 31, 2007)

Great clip! These guys should do the CC for all his sermons.


----------



## 2 Tim 4:2 (Oct 31, 2007)

While I support his argument against the misteachings of Joel, sin death and hell are no longer on the menu at this church, Osteen his use of John 8:44 was incorrect.


----------



## cih1355 (Oct 31, 2007)

He missed the point of why Jesus died on the cross. Jesus came to save His people from their sins. Jesus was punished in the place of the elect so that the elect would not be punished in hell. Jesus did not come so that you can have victory over poverty, sickness, and bad habits.


----------



## Davidius (Oct 31, 2007)

A congregation in my hometown has a billboard on the highway with the picture of a man looking serious and thoughtful with the words "For People Who Don't do Church."


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 31, 2007)

ok, ok, I know I am going to get heat for this:


Often the biggest obstacle to Christ IS His Church.

Lord, save me from your people. 


God's true churches are an admisture of truth and error. And all are full of sin. Black stains on a white holy garb show up all the more and the world looks for these things. Too, so many churches are so full or error, that atheists look like saints compared to them.



Few people can say anything bad about Christ, but they can sure say a lot of bad things about us. People who will never read the Gospel read us everyday.


All these billboards are a nod of the head to this sad reality.


----------



## etexas (Oct 31, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> A congregation in my hometown has a billboard on the highway with the picture of a man looking serious and thoughtful with the words "For People Who Don't do Church."


Sadly, I have seen signs like this myself.


----------



## CDM (Oct 31, 2007)

Swingin' at the low fruit today aren't we people?


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 31, 2007)

No, this is Reformation Day so we are simply presenting a cross section of the church and pin pointing areas that we will need to try and better before the big 500th anniversary. Osteen attacks justification, that has a Reformation theme.




mangum said:


> Swingin' at the low fruit today aren't we people?


----------



## etexas (Oct 31, 2007)

mangum said:


> Swingin' at the low fruit today aren't we people?


It is easier to hit!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 31, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> All kinds of interesting videos at the site where this came from. A Little Leaven
> 
> A Museum of Idolatry


Yikes. I can't believe my eyes.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 31, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Speaking of the gospel of "Jesus loves you anyway" here is a news story about another pastor who preaches this 'gospel'. Oops, actually he'd be offended by the word 'preach'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did she profess to be a Christian at one point?


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Gang,

Here is a MUCH more edifying way to spend Reformation Day: I am watching "Luther" for about the 26th time. What an inspiring movie!


----------



## etexas (Nov 1, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> Here is a MUCH more edifying way to spend Reformation Day: I am watching "Luther" for about the 26th time. What an inspiring movie!


My wife and I watched it for about the 4th time last week. It is well done (you are talking about the new one?)


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 1, 2007)

etexas said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Gang,
> ...



The 2003 version? Absolutely! Fiennes, Molina, Firth, Ustinov . . . WOW! Whenever I am feeling overwhelmed by the opposition, "Luther" reminds me of what a REAL hero of the faith looks like.


----------



## etexas (Nov 1, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...


My wife does not usually like films like this so I was DELIGHTED when she asked if we could buy our own copy!...it is a great cast.....


----------

